# a bunch of new mystery woods



## phinds (Jun 29, 2017)

Quite some time back, I got a whole BUNCH of old samples from @ELBeau and I just processed another tranch of them (about 35 this time). Of this batch, there were 11 that had common names that I can't identify and nothing jumps out at me about what they might be, although I have not yet gone over my end grain pages for comparisons.

Anyway, they are #s 196 to 205 at the bottom of the mystery wood page:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/mystery.htm

and I'd appreciate any suggestions anyone has (about the wood, guys, the wood ... keep it clean )


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 29, 2017)

We may be doomed if you can't identify them! Chuck


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 29, 2017)

Paul, your 'sandlewood' sample (204) looks very close to northern sandalwood (_Santalum lanceolatum)_ I have worked with


----------



## phinds (Jun 30, 2017)

bench1holio said:


> Paul, your 'sandlewood' sample (204) looks very close to northern sandalwood (_Santalum lanceolatum)_ I have worked with


Interesting. As nearly as I can tell, the end grain images on the NCSU site for the wood you suggest ( http://images.lib.ncsu.edu/luna/ser...dern+Wood"+santalum+lanceolatum&search=Search ) show pore distribution that is very noticeably more sparse than what I'm seeing on 204 and that's true as well for the other _Santalum spp. _that they show pics of. That's why I thought it was not actually sandlewood. BUT ... I have been known to misunderstand the scale on their pics so perhaps that's what I'm doing this time. I'll see what else I can find out.

Thanks for the info.

Paul


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 30, 2017)

paul, I'm not sure if all Santalum have the same pore distribution but it could also be _Santalum obtusifolium_


----------



## phinds (Jun 30, 2017)

Yeah, unfortunately that's the one that the NCSU site doesn't have any pics for.


----------

